# briggs engine just stopped sparking



## vance (Feb 18, 2004)

i have an 8 hp briggs and stratton engine and it just suddenly stopped sparking. I took the flywheel off like an idiot and realized that the points wern't on that side so i'm going to the other side tomorrow to check the points and possibly sand off any corrosion. All the wires are in place and the engine is getting good gas, but the problem is that it won't spark. just the other day it was sparking perfectly. I have no idea. 
Thanks for any replies


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

vance
The points and condensor are under the flywheel except if you have electronic ignition in which case the electronic ignition module would be on the outside of the flywheel.
If you have standard a standard ignition (points and condensor) it will be under a little round container about the size of a soup can lid. Remove it and you can see them. I don't recommend to file them, just replace them. 
One thing to make sure of is because you had spark a few days ago, replace the spark plug and double check that none of your safety/kill wires are going to ground.

snoman


----------



## Papamerkle (Oct 4, 2002)

Champion spark plugs have a bad problem of just "suddenly stopped sparking". I have a 2 cylinder briggs that will foul out a plug like your briggs. Never the same cylinder  . I was lucky to get 15 hours out of a plug  . I change to Autolite plugs and never had problems again  . I owned this motor since it was new. I switch to Autolite plugs in all my amall motors. I have 15 small motors. My Son mows 10 yards. they do get used.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------

